# England - How hard to trade for London?



## HuskyJim (May 30, 2008)

We are planning a two week trip next year to England, and want to try to get a week in or near London.  I'd like a three bedroom, and the only ones in RCI are Sanctum (#7414) and The Allen House Club (#0794).

I've had an ongoing search in place for a few weeks.  I am searching with a SCal beach week that regularly gets The Manhattan Club in NYC, so I think that I have a fairly strong trader.  

I have only one specific week (last week of April 2009) that I am looking for, because we already booked our flights (using miles, and needed to do that early to get anything decent).

How difficult is it to pull these?

Any other suggestions?  Of the two, any recommendations?

I appreciate any help or comments.

Thanks!
Jim


----------



## Janie (May 30, 2008)

My DH and I have gone to London every year for four years now, courtesy of RCI or II.  So, it can be done, but it's difficult and by no means guaranteed.

It's orders of magnitude harder to get London than Manhattan Club, unfortunately.  The easiest way to get it is through RCI Points.  Even so, it will be a long shot to get a specific week in April.  Most availability is in the winter months, and weeks appear only sporadically.  Because you can't do an ongoing search in Points, you must check several times a day to catch the weeks when they appear.  They disappear fast.   I've seen 2 BRs (and stayed in them at Allen House and Odessa Wharf) but never a 3 BR.

In the past, I've had ongoing searches for London using a strong trader over periods of many months, and have had a match in RCI Weeks only once, for a 1 BR at Sanctum in February.

Check apartment rentals at VRBO.  For this trip, given your restricted dates and need for a large unit, I think that's the only way you'll get exactly what you need.


----------



## Jimster (May 30, 2008)

*London*

If you are looking for London (proper), then it is extremely difficult.  If you add to that a 3 bedroom, then you are literally looking to get one of just of a handful of units.  Add to that a specific date and you are looking at a virtually impossible task.  Even renting a three bedroom apartment may be difficult because the rooms tend to run small in London.  I'd be very careful if they say 3 bedrooms because one of them is liable to be the size of a glorified closet.  While I have traded into London, it took a couple of years to find what I wanted.  On other visits I have rented an apartment or stayed in a hotel.  There are possible units outside London that have train access to downtown but you will spend an hour each way commuting.


----------



## PStreet1 (May 30, 2008)

I agree with everything that has been said; you can't get what hasn't been deposited.  We've been to London a number of times; one time we stayed at the Allen House, in a one bedroom.  Counting on getting a timeshare is, in my opinion, a mistake.  I'd look on www.vrbo.com or I'd rent through Priceline.com and rent several rooms at the same hotel.  A three bedroom is essentially impossible.


----------



## beejaybeeohio (May 31, 2008)

*Keep your search*

but as previous posters have indicated, there is little likelihood of procuring the 3 bedroom you want.  You might want to consider going further afield in England if you absolutely want to do an exchange into a 3 br.  I know that the Osbourne Club in Torquay has 3 br units and I believe there are several others in varying directions from London.

IMHO, have a backup booking that can be cancelled w/o penalty, just in case you hit the jackpot and get the exchange you desire.


----------



## wrxdoug (Jun 3, 2008)

We own a three bedroom unit in Allen house and rci refuses to list it as such because the third bedroom is so small with bunk beds.  It lists as a 2 bedroom but it really sleeps 7 to 8 people and is a rather large apartment for London but with a tiny tiny third bedroom.  Living room has it's own doors and has a pull out queen bed.  So you might not want to list three bedroom if that would work for you.  Doug


----------



## HuskyJim (Jun 4, 2008)

*Thanks!*

Thanks to all the replies and all of the helpful infomration.

I realize that this is a "reach" to expect to get either of these, but like one response stated, it doesn't hurt to try, and I won't find out unless I try.

And we are making alternative plans, just in case.

Based on Doug's reply, I think I'll switch my search to the 2 bedroom, and maybe get a 3 BR.  And a 2 BR would work for me, as long as there are sleep sofas, to accomodate 5 adults.

Jim


----------



## Jimster (Jun 4, 2008)

*London*

I would do the opposite.  I would make plans and then as an alternate adapt them in the very very rare circumstance that you will get your trade.  In all fairness, I don't think  you understand how unlikely such a trade is.


----------

